# is this anti-anxiety/nootropic stack too much?



## dronez (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello all, I am currently taking the following to help with my social-anxiety and brain fog that I feel I developed as a result of prior poly-drug experimentation (cocaine, mdma, alcohol, marijuana, dxm)

Does anything in the following list counteract with anything else in the list? It seems like a lot of stuff to take and their isn't available info on this particular combo. Thanks.

Daytime:

Tianeptine - 12.5 mg 3-4 times daily for anxiety/mild depression
Vitamins C,D,E,B complex,
Alpha Lipolic Acid - 300-600 mg a day
Niacinamide on occasion ~1000 mg
Acetyl l-carnitine arginate
Creatine - for muscles (on workout days)
Flax oil,Fish oil - one tablespoon each a day
Calcium/magnesium 
Oxiracetam - 800 mg
Piracetam - 1,000 mg (I have been cycling the racetams - and am concerned about the possibility that they may interact with some of these other substances, particularly tianeptine) 
Alpha GPC - 300 mg on occasion 
Green Vibrance (a really good green drink - google it if you don't know about it)
Taurine - on occasion.

Nighttime:

Melatonin - 2-5 mg. for sleep
Inositol - 1,000 mg. for sleep, anti-OCD, anti-anxiety, build GABA levels
Phenibut - on occasion for anxiety (this has been working really well) - I DON'T take this with inositol


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks good too me. Be carefull with taking MDMA on tianeptine tough as it would potentiate the hell out of it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Is this working for you?


----------



## dronez (Dec 23, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> Is this working for you?


I really like the Tianeptine and Niacinamide for anxiety. They are not a magic bullet by any means, but they do lessen my anxiety - and any lessening is better than none.

Phenibut is great too, but I can only use it 2-3 times a week to avoid tolerance.


----------



## dronez (Dec 23, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> Looks good too me. Be carefull with taking MDMA on tianeptine tough as it would potentiate the hell out of it.


yea - I definitely wouldn't do that. I don't take mdma regularly or anything anyways - and don't plan on it anytime soon since I think it may have made my social anxiety worse in the long run.

check this out, can you explain?
from tianeptine.com: Tianeptine prevents overstimulation of AMPA

from http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17929164:

piracetam, a positive modulator of AMPA-sensitive glutamate receptors

doesn't this mean they work in contradiction?


----------

